# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Ranitomeya lamasi (sirensis) 'contanama giant' trio

## Coogan

Recently acquired a breeding trio of Ranitomeya 'contanama giant'. Never kept a sirensis species before but I am surprised at how active they are; climbing, hunting, interacting. Does anyone have any previous experience with this morph just out of interest? I cant find much information or personal experiences online  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Hello,

Lots and lots of springtails!!!! I have nightmares about running out of springs  :Distress: 

I keep a group (4) ~ green ~ R sirensis " Lower Ucayali". Their behavior is exactly like other Ranitomeya. 
Always out. Careful --- they can escape easily ... If they are in an exo terra enclosure *keep the tubing slide closed* !!!!  The will often be seen on the glass, including the door ! Caution ! Their call is very similar to imitator Varadero, but very different from my R variabilis " Southern". Southerns have a cute low buzzzz; barely audible. They seem do very well in this group setting. The have lots of space. I have them in and exo  18 Wide x24 High. I keep film canisters on the substrate filled w distilled water. Photos can be seen on facebook "Ferns Frogs". 

I keep 2 of my Ranitomeya species w/ broms ( sirensis and the southern variabilis ). 
I let them raise their offspring completely on their own; removing the froglets when I see them.

The imitators and the vanzolinii are kept with canisters.

imitator "Varadero":
I pull the transported tadpoles after a few weeks of parental feeding.

The Vanzolinii enclosure has canisters buried in the background as they deposit their eggs in small holes in trees in their natural habitat. At least , that is my understanding.
So!!! I will have to wait until I see their froglets as well.
I just moved them from QT into their permanent enclosure.
No babies yet. I have not had them very long.  I QT for a long time.
I also read ( but can't find any additional information on this ) that a pair will bond and stay together.  :Love Heart: 
I plan to get another pair... but will wait until this  pair is calling and getting comfy in their new surroundings. 

I use the broms..... especially w the southerns as they are quite prolific.  
I would end up w too many offspring if I were to give them canisters.
When you start having tads and froglets; you want to have plans in place to take care of ' placing' the offspring !!!! 
ie I have prob 15 froglets right now ( from before the broms ) ....the broms help to slow things down and likely more healthy for the frogs  :Smile:  

I'd love to see photos . Enjoy your new frogs. Hopefully we will be able to post photos soon. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Coogan

Hi! Sorry for the late reply, I have been so busy lately. They are indeed in an exo terra and I can imagine that they might escape through the tubing slide! The slides are tightly closed shut so they should be pretty secure.  :Wink: 

I heard calling around the time I had them although that seems to have stopped, I am thinking maybe the vivarium needs some work doing on it etc just to ensure they do breed. My viv has a few neo broms and some black film canisters too so really there is no reason why these guys are not mating. I may add further broms and some more creeping vines to mimic their natural environment a little more. They have produced eggs for the person I bought them off.

That's amazing that they make bonded pairs, how sweet! Southerns are something I have been considering for a long time, they are visually stunning although I have rarely seen them for sale near me. As thumbnail frogs go I have found these to be some of the most bold and active; regularly scaling glass doors as you say! I will upload some photos as soon as I can. 
One of the nicest little species I'v had encounters with, I could see them being a good living room species regarding their boldness and activity.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Coogan.
Quiet is good. They may be caring for a clutch ?  Listen for random calls for a female to deposit a feeder egg.
Carefull,  get some canisters of distilled water in there so there are plenty of spots to transfer ( possible ) tads   :Smile: 

I read about the vanzolinii - bonding. I don't believe I have read anything regarding this w/ the sirensis. Don't know. Since we spoke last, I picked up what looks like to be another pr of vanzo... They are still in QT .... so we'll see ?

Have fun!

Yes! Always on the doors !  
Of the 4 thumbnail sp I have the variabilis are the calmest ( not door lurkers - lol ) and the vanzolinii are the worse!!

 :Butterfly:

----------

